# Then and Now for resues



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I noticed a lot of people didn't have puppy pictures of their dogs because they are rescues. I would like to show off my baby and how far she has come. We have only had her for 3 months. Raw Rocks!















Who's next?

PS Sorry I'm a terrible picture taker!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. So thin! How can people do that to dogs? I just don't understand the cruelty.

I do have photos of my hoodlums when they were puppies...for one, just look at my avatar. They were 3-4 months old when I found them though so nothing younger than that.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't understand either. While she does have some issues, one issue she doesn't have is how much she loves. Most loving dog I have ever owned, despite the hell she must have went through.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is our little rescue/foster that were taking care of now for a month :becky:

just weighed him this morning and he's packed on 10lbs :whoo: from 13 to 23!!! wow... and he's been on raw since, he's now getting a bit of beef into his diet!

This was about 4 weeks ago, the day we found him on our walk with Tobi, he was bloated, stinky, skinny, and sick...








This i Took today, 4 weeks, and 10lbs later! 








And one of him having a good time during the battle of a shoe...:tsk: This is Tobi's fault i might add, teaching him bad habits...


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

This is Jezzy, the little ACD. We kinda got conned with this one. I had been wanting to rescue so we were searching the web and there was a post from a shelter about a deaf dog needing a home. Long story short it was a breeder. Jezzy had never been in the shelter but she is deaf. I'm happy that we got her out of there. You would never know she is deaf. She gives her brother and sister all they can handle and they are 100 plus pounds. She takes no prisoners.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

angelbears said:


> View attachment 4188
> View attachment 4189
> 
> 
> This is Jezzy, the little ACD. We kinda got conned with this one. I had been wanting to rescue so we were searching the web and there was a post from a shelter about a deaf dog needing a home. Long story short it was a breeder. Jezzy had never been in the shelter but she is deaf. I'm happy that we got her out of there. You would never know she is deaf. She gives her brother and sister all they can handle and they are 100 plus pounds. She takes no prisoners.


He's cute! looks like those 2 get along pretty well! :becky:


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! He is really looking great. Lucky, lucky puppy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dachshund had the opposite problem than too skinny - she sat in a cage for goodness knows how long (long enough for her toenails to curve back into her pads) and she weighed 19 pounds when I got her - she should weigh 9 but I am ok with her being 10 pounds now.

This is when she was about 15 pounds - I don't have one at 19.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Poor baby, she is a lucky girl now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am much better at getting my dogs to lose weight than me! Unfortunately, I have thumbs and can open the fridge.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Donna, I can't see the pictures can you try again. 

I think it is great so many people on this board rescue. It sounds like you do quite a bit. Thanks for all that you do.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't get Avery until he was 8 months old but I was able to find his puppy pics from the original rescue that picked him up.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Too many rescues to choose from so I'll just post a couple of my favorites. I've had several that were skeletons when they came to me and were gorgeous when they left for their furever homes. The Chihuahua I named Scully came from a "rescuer" that was scared of him so kept him in an x-pen in her yard and nearly starved him to death. (Don't get me started on that one..) BTW, he was one of thes sweetest dogs I'd ever met.
Scully when he came to me.









And a couple of months later. 









A few months later I took a Pom, a Dachshund, a Boston and a Poodle from a hoarder. All but the Dachshund were total nervous wrecks and extremely under weight, The Pom was with me the longest and was almost like a feral dog in the beginning. She was missing about half of her fur and the rest was a matted mess. She nearly drove me crazy but I understood that she'd need a little extra time to come around. When she finally decided she could trust me she became one of the most precious girls. She got adopted by a lady that couldn't have been more perfect for her. We keep in touch and she actually adopted a Shih Tzu from me that came from a similar situation. 
Here's a photo of Miss Ava as her coat was coming back in. Total diva...









Most of my own precious guys are rescues and they are all perfect!
I. Love. Rescue.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I. Love. Rescue.


You are a saint and you definitely walk the walk.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I was just about to say.. Donna, the world needs more wonderful people like you.

Kudos to everyone that rescues. I couldn't imagine doing it any other way, my boys are priceless.


----------

